# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما افضل طبعة لكتاب الملل و النحل للشهرستاني ؟

## ابي سفيان

و اين أجدها في المعرض و جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

طبعة الدكتور بدران وتجدها لدى أضواء السلف بالمعرض

----------


## ابي سفيان

أخي أبو فهر جزاك الله خيرا علي مساعدة اخوانك

----------


## ابي سفيان

أخي أبو فهر أين أجد أضواء السلف
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابي سفيان

أخي أبي فهر جزاك الله خيرا هل رأيت طبعة دار المعرفة بيروت بتحقيق امير علي مهنا 
(اضواء السلف في الجناح السعودي (ابتسامة )

----------


## ابي سفيان

للرفع

----------

